# Placer des événements dans un



## Macbidule (27 Avril 2012)

Bonjour
Je souhaite placer dans un "TextVIew" l'ensemble des actions (appui sur des boutons) que je réalise dans mon application. 
Un peu comme le réalise l'instruction 
    NSLog(@"Appui sur la touche %@", [sender currentTitle]); 
Dans la fenêtre Log de xcode4

Je n'arrive à placer QU'UNE instruction à chaque fois 

je souhaite qu'il n'y ai pas de rafraîchissement à chaque fois que j'appui sur une touche

Voilà mon code  pour un bouton:

-(IBAction) Bouton1: (id) sender{
    NSDate *now = [NSDate date];
    NSDateFormatter *df = [NSDateFormatter new];
    [df setDateFormat"HH:mm:ss "];
    NSString *Heure = [df stringFromDate:now];
    NSString *Evenement = [NSString stringWithFormat: @"Appui sur la touche %@" , [sender currentTitle]];
    textviewLog.text = [NSString stringWithFormat"%@%@",Heure,Evenement];
}


Avez vous une idée pour permettre d'avancer ?


----------



## tatouille (28 Avril 2012)

je ne comprend rien et je pense que je ne suis pas tout seul, avale le vomi que tu as dans la bouche et recommence de facon intelligible.


----------



## Macbidule (28 Avril 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> Voilà donc une réponse fort grossière



Ta raison 
va te faire foutre, 
si ce post démarre comme çà, sur ce ton , je vais me débrouiller autrement


----------



## Lio70 (28 Avril 2012)

Quelque chose me sidere dans notre societe, que je remarque de plus en plus, et les forums de MacG n'en sont qu'une illustration parmi d'autres: a quel point les gens (et surtout, o surprise, les plus jeunes) ont de moins en moins d'humour, s'offusquent de tout et prennent les choses au premier degre.

Pour en revenir au fond, ton code indique pas mal de lacunes pour des choses basiques. Je crois que la meilleure reponse a ta question serait de t'indiquer la documentation Apple sur le site http://developer.apple.com qui contient toute la doc requise pour comprendre et tester, meme si c'est un gros morceau a avaler (oups, pardon ). Pour commencer:

Objective-C
NSTextView

Si l'anglais te pose un probleme, lis un ouvrage en francais (voir le message epingle en tete de ce forum sur les references pour la programmation OSX et iOS).


----------



## Macbidule (28 Avril 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse, je vais suivre tes conseils



Lio70 a dit:


> (et surtout, o surprise, les plus jeunes)


Si tu penses à moi quand tu parles de jeunesse, je t'en remercie, mais dans la réalité ce n'est  malheureusement pas le cas. (Je pense que tu fais allusion aux nombres de Post postés)
J'ai réagis radicalement, je l'accorde volontier, je peux comprendre que ma question devait être reprise et je l'aurai fait volontiers si je manquais de précision, mais il ne s'agissait pas de "Vomi dans ma bouche".

Et les plus anciens d'internet, le savent, le second degrés ne passe par dans l'écrit des forums (d'ou l'invention des smileys pour préciser l'humeur.)
Je suis un usagé des forums depuis très longtemps, je me fais souvent aidé, et je partage qu'en je peux mon expérience. 

Mais ici, sur mon premier post, recevoir une réponse de cette ordre ne pouvait pas de faire réagir autrement.
Evidement, tous les forums sont composés d'individus différents avec des qualités diverses, et je reteindrai sur mon expérience sur ce forum ta réponse constructive, plutôt que celle de 'Tatouille'


Cordialement

(pour moi la polémique est clause, les forums techniques ne doivent pas être des lieux de polémiques)


----------



## tatouille (28 Avril 2012)

désolé que tu le prennes comme ca  (dis donc il va falloir un peu grandir et mettre ton égo de coter si tu veux programmer) j'aurais volontier répondu si cela était comprehensible, aucun effort dans la presentation, pas de separation logique de ce que tu veux accomplir, 

encore une fois désolé d'etre humain j'appel juste ca du vomi dans la bouche 

(que tu le prennes personelement et mal, c'est ton probleme, étant utilisateur usenet depuis tres longtemps je peux te dire que les gens n'ont point besoin de smiley...) 

pour imager une pensée confuse et diffuse, de plus j'ai bien essayé de comprendre mais pourquoi forcerais tu le lecteur a s'adapter a ton shmurtz alors que tu es le demandeur? 

ainsi je re-itere c'est du vomi, lirais tu un livre presenté de la meme facon? non le respect commence ici.

que tu ne sois pas capable d'entendre que ta question avait besoin d'etre ré-écrite des lors que tu l'as posté, t'as un probleme mecton, je suis dsl cela méritait un taquet (gentillet') que tu es 20 ou 95 ans et le trouve toujours justifié.

et je vais pas m'étaller sur ma vie, mais je travaillais depuis 52 heures avec peu etre 5 heures de sommeil, donc quand je lis un punk je le lui fais comprendre, j'ai bien ri, toi non, triste.

hop baby sitting.


----------



## CathyGYM (29 Avril 2012)

Macbidule a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je souhaite placer dans un "TextVIew" l'ensemble des actions (appui sur des boutons) que je réalise dans mon application.
> Un peu comme le réalise l'instruction
> NSLog(@"Appui sur la touche %@", [sender currentTitle]);
> ...



De ce que j'en comprend D), c'est normal que tu n'ait qu'une instruction qui s'affiche à chaque fois. Si tu veux lister toutes tes instructions, tu dois concaténer le nouvel évènement aux anciens...
Un truc du genre :

```
textviewLog.text =[textviewLog.text  stringByAppendingFormat:@"\n%@ %@",Heure,Evenement];
```

Mais, je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir bien compris ton problème... 

Edit : Essaye de mettre ton code entre les balises "code" pour que ce soit un peu plus lisible la prochaine fois...


----------



## Macbidule (29 Avril 2012)

CathyGYM a dit:


> Mais, je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir bien compris ton problème...



Eh bien si  
ça marche impeccablement et du premier coup. Je me cassais la tête à chercher une instruction spécifique.

Merci encore CathyGYM


----------



## tatouille (29 Avril 2012)

ok tu veux faire une console de log, tu ne peux le faire jusqu'a un certain point: memoire, 

si tu veux creer une vraie console de log tu as besoin de rafraichir en te basant sur un descripteur de fichier (reclamer seulement ce qui doit etre afficher) et faire un faux scroll pour indiquer a l'utilisateur ou il en est, quand celui ci scroll tu ne ne rafraichis que le "visible rect" de ta scrollview, petit calcul pour connaitre la valeur de ton ftell en fonction du nombre de ligne dans le fichier et la valeur du scroll qu'a choisi l'utilisateur.


----------

